

Show HN: A terminal Space Invaders game - asib
https://github.com/asib/spaceinvaders

======
erikb
Would probably get a lot of value out of a gif in the Readme.

------
tristor
I've created a Homebrew formula to make this easy to install on OS X which is
PRed to the homebrew-games tap at [https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-
games/pull/305](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew-games/pull/305)

Game is a lot of fun, thanks for making it. I'm glad to see neat projects
being done in Go.

------
rhodysurf
Really cool! One of those times I'm happy about how readable Go is

------
sikhnerd
Made a quick recording of the game:
[http://sikhnerd.com/junk/sidemo.html](http://sikhnerd.com/junk/sidemo.html)

~~~
avifreedman
What did you do the recording in?

------
mickgardner
I'm thoroughly impressed! AND it's a Golang app!

------
enahs-sf
fun game! thanks for making this!

